# إيجار نطيطات وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي - عروض إيجارات مجانية



## وادي المرح (27 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. ,, 

اهلا بكم .. تحيه طيبة .. ,, 

يسر وادي المرح ان يقدم لكم عروضه الخاصة لهذا الشهر وهي .. : 

بإيجارك لـ نطيطة 4 × 4 تحصل على خصم 50 % لماكينة الفشار أو غزل البنات .. 

بإيجارك لـ الملعب الصابوني تحصل على إيجار فريرة مجاني وخصم 30 % لأي منتج آخر لدينا ..

بإيجارك لـ زحليقه كارز العملاقه تحصل على إيجار ماكينة الفشار مجاناً وخصم 50 % لماكينة غزل البنات ..

بإيجارك لـ نطيطة ديزني لاند تحصل على إيجار هوكي مجاناً .. 

بإيجارك لـ لأي زحليقة مائية نوفرها تحصل على خصم 50 % للكورة المائية .. 

بإيجارك لـ فريرة تحصل على خصم 50 % لـ إيجار الهوكي .. 

بإيجارك لأي نطيطة 5 × 6 تحصل على خصم 50 % لأي نطيطة 4 × 4 .. 

بإيجارك لـ نطيطة 4 × 4 تحصل على خصم 50 % لأي نطيطة 3 × 4 مع الكور الخاصه بها .. 


وهنا صور للألعاب المذكورة .. : â€«Fun Valley - ظˆط§ط¯ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط* | Facebookâ€¬ .. 

فـليبادر بالحجز بالاتصال على الأرقام التالية .. : 


0506420000 أو 0558552755 أو 0562896998 .

او المراسلة عن طريق الايميل .. : [email protected] ..

ايضاً بادر بالإستفسار عن اي عروض آخرى نوفرها مع منتجاتنا التي تظهر لكم من خلال موقعنا 

وكل يوم وافراحكم تزيد ان شاء الله .​


----------



## وادي المرح (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: إيجار نطيطات وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي - عروض إيجارات مجانية*

يسعدنا استقبال طلباتكم وحجوزاتكم لهذا الاسبوع ..


----------



## وادي المرح (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: إيجار نطيطات وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي - عروض إيجارات مجانية*

يسعدنا استقبال استفساراتكم وطلباتكم عبر جميع طرق التواصل من خلال الموقع او ارقامنا او البريد الرسمي او التويتر او من خلال الرسائل او الواتس اب ،،


----------



## وادي المرح (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: إيجار نطيطات وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي - عروض إيجارات مجانية*

جميع هذه العروض مستمرة حتى نهاية الشهر الهجري الحالي ..


----------



## وادي المرح (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: إيجار نطيطات وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي - عروض إيجارات مجانية*

نستقبل طلباتكم ليوم الجمعه من بعد الصلاة والى الرابعة عصراً ..


----------



## وادي المرح (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: إيجار نطيطات وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي - عروض إيجارات مجانية*

عروض خاصة للمدارس والجمعيات الخيرية وحلقات التحفيظ للاستفسار عنها يسعدنا استقبال اتصالاتكم


----------



## وادي المرح (11 يناير 2013)

*رد: إيجار نطيطات وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي - عروض إيجارات مجانية*

وادي المرح يتمنى لكم يوماً سعيداً،،


----------



## وادي المرح (12 يناير 2013)

*رد: إيجار نطيطات وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي - عروض إيجارات مجانية*

العروض جميعها متوفرة


----------



## وادي المرح (15 يناير 2013)

*رد: إيجار نطيطات وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي - عروض إيجارات مجانية*

اهلا وسهلا .. 

يسعدنا خدمتكم واستقبال جميع استفساراتكم وحجوزاتكم لـ قسمي التأجير والبيع .. ,, 

على الأرقام التالية .. :

0558552755

أو

0562896998

.~ > أو من خلال المراسلة عبر البريد الرسمي الخاص بنا .. : [email protected] .


----------



## وادي المرح (17 يناير 2013)

*رد: إيجار نطيطات وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي - عروض إيجارات مجانية*

جميع العروض مستمرة .. ونسعى لخدمتكم وتلبية جميع طلباتكم ..


----------



## وادي المرح (19 يناير 2013)

*رد: إيجار نطيطات وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي - عروض إيجارات مجانية*

جميع العروض مستمرة .. ونسعى لخدمتكم وتلبية جميع طلباتكم ..


----------



## وادي المرح (20 يناير 2013)

*رد: إيجار نطيطات وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي - عروض إيجارات مجانية*

السلام عليكم والرحمه ..،، اهلا فيكم .. للمرة الاولى في حال ايجارك لنطيطة من عندنا ستحصل على نطيطة مع زحليقه مجاناً وخصم 50 ٪ لأي منتج اخر مع التوصيل والتركيب داخل الرياض ولاصحاب المنازل والاستراحات الخاصة فالعرض سيكون ايجار مدة يومين بسعر يوم العرض فقط لهذا اليوم .. بادر بالحجز على : 0558552755


----------



## وادي المرح (21 يناير 2013)

*رد: إيجار نطيطات وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي - عروض إيجارات مجانية*

. 

يسعدنا خدمتكم واستقبال جميع استفساراتكم وحجوزاتكم لـ قسمي التأجير والبيع .. ,, 

على الأرقام التالية .. :

0558552755

أو

0562896998

.~ > أو من خلال المراسلة عبر البريد الرسمي الخاص بنا .. : [email protected] .


----------



## وادي المرح (23 يناير 2013)

*رد: إيجار نطيطات وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي - عروض إيجارات مجانية*

جميع منتجاتنا متوفرة للحجز لهذا اليوم وحتى الجمعة القادم .. ,,


----------



## وادي المرح (2 فبراير 2013)

*رد: إيجار نطيطات وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي - عروض إيجارات مجانية*

اهلا وسهلا .. 

يسعدنا خدمتكم واستقبال جميع استفساراتكم وحجوزاتكم لـ قسمي التأجير والبيع .. ,, 

على الأرقام التالية .. :

0558552755

أو

0562896998

.~ > أو من خلال المراسلة عبر البريد الرسمي الخاص بنا .. : [email protected] .


----------



## وادي المرح (14 فبراير 2013)

*رد: إيجار نطيطات وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي - عروض إيجارات مجانية*

نستقبل جميع طلباتكم ليوم الغد الجمعة على الرقم التالي .. : 0558552755

من الساعه 7 مساءاً وحتى 12 مساءاً .. وغداً من الصباح وحتى عصر الجمعة ..


----------



## وادي المرح (21 فبراير 2013)

*رد: إيجار نطيطات وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي - عروض إيجارات مجانية*

للحجز لـ يوم الجمعة هناك الكثير من العروض والخصومات الخاصة ..

يسعدنا إتصالك وإستقبال اي استفسار او طلب .. على الرقم التالي .. : 0558552755 

او عبر البريد الرسمي الخاص بنا : [email protected]

أو من خلال الواتس اب .. : 0562896998 

أو عبر موقعنا الرسمي : www.f-valley.com 

وبالتوفيق لكم إن شاء الله .


----------



## وادي المرح (5 مارس 2013)

*رد: إيجار نطيطات وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي - عروض إيجارات مجانية*

وادي المرح يسعده ان يقدم لكم كافة خدماته وإمكانياته فـ هناك الكثير من العروض والخصومات الخاصة ..

يسعدنا إتصالك وإستقبال اي استفسار او طلب .. على الرقم التالي .. : 0558552755 

او عبر البريد الرسمي الخاص بنا : [email protected]

أو من خلال الواتس اب .. : 0562896998 

أو عبر موقعنا الرسمي : www.f-valley.com 

وبالتوفيق لكم إن شاء الله .


----------



## وادي المرح (19 مارس 2013)

*رد: إيجار نطيطات وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي - عروض إيجارات مجانية*

عطلة سعيدة لكم جميعاً .. ويسعدنا ان نشارككم السعادة في هذا الاسبوع مع منتجاتنا وعروضنا الخاصة ..

شاهد جديد العروض والمنتجات عبر التويتر .. : https://twitter.com/fun1valley


----------



## وادي المرح (20 مارس 2013)

*رد: إيجار نطيطات وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي - عروض إيجارات مجانية*

جديد وادي المرح .. : استفسر عن عروض هذا الأسبوع لـ يومي ( الخميس و الجمعة) .. بالتواصل معنا عبر قنوات الاتصال الموجودة في هذا الموضوع .


----------



## وادي المرح (2 أبريل 2013)

*رد: إيجار نطيطات وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي - عروض إيجارات مجانية*

نوفر .. ماكينة شعر البنات .. 

ماكينة الفشار .. 

نافورة الشوكولاتة .. 

نطيطات - زحاليق - ملاعب صابونية - كور مائية .. نطاطات بأحجام واشكال مختلفة



متاهات .. مكائن تسالي متعددة الاغراض .. معدات التسلية والترفيه .. تنس الطاولة .. فريرة .. 

زحاليق مائية .. بوني .. حصان .. جمال .. دبابات .. ادوات الترفيه المختلفة .. العاب التحدي

العاب الاطفال .. المراجيح .. الدمى .. المهرجين .. 

جميع ما ذكر متوفر بيع وتأجير .. 

قسم التأحير : 0558552755

قسم المبيعات : 0506420000

الواتس اب : 0562896998 

.. 

يشرفنا زيارتك لمواقعنا في الفيس بوك والتويتر .. او مراسلتنا عبر الايميل او زيارة فرعنا الرسمي في حي الازدهار بالرياض .. 

جميع قنوات الاتصال مذكورة في الموضوع ..

وادي المرح ~ ليبدأ المرح !

إيجار نطيطات وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي - عروض إيجارات مجانية 

وادي المرح للنطيطات والزحاليق والملاعب الصابونية ومكائن حلوى القطن والفشار والشوكولاته .


----------

